# Triggering Pneumatic Props Help



## BobC

Hello all, This is my first year using pneumatics for my home haunt and I am looking for a way trigger the four props I will be using. I have seen other haunters talking about using a wireless option something like a key chain with like 6 buttons on it that is used to turn lights in your home on and off etc. I have no idea what they are called and where to pick one up for a good price. If someone can point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all. :jol:


----------



## jrzmac

somebody posted this the other day http://www.lakeside.com/details.asp?I=WIZ&R=2331&Ntt=?WIZ&N=36 . it can trigger 3 different props at a time. i think i'm gonna get one and test it out myself.


----------



## BobC

This is exactly what I am looking for only I have seen people post them that have up to 10 or 15 buttons on them giving you nice space to expand your haunt if anyone knows where I can get them please let me know. Thanks :jol:


----------



## Mazz

You may be talking about one of the x10 products.http://www.x10.com/automation/index_ta.html


----------



## Brad Green

Just converted everything to X10 myself, you'll love it Bob! Costs about $30. on Ebay to get a touch-pad, transmitter box and 4 extra appliance modules ( make sure to get the appliance models for running props) and you can control up to 16 items from anywhere in the house. Alot better for me than carrying around 5 or 6 key chain triggers.


----------



## Richie

We've used X10 for the last 4 years. It actually worked extremely well. We were able to turn anything on or off from our computer or from the wireless remote. We did use it outdoors, but did bring the receiver receptacles inside if it was going to rain. I don't recall that X10 is rated for outdoors, so be careful.


----------



## BobC

Yeah I think I am going to order the X10. So if I have a light and my pneumatic plugged into one of the modules it will trigger both at the same time? :jol:


----------



## Hellspawn

Brad Green said:


> Just converted everything to X10 myself, you'll love it Bob! Costs about $30. on Ebay to get a touch-pad, transmitter box and 4 extra appliance modules ( make sure to get the appliance models for running props) and you can control up to 16 items from anywhere in the house. Alot better for me than carrying around 5 or 6 key chain triggers.


Any of you who are using x10 right now, know if there is an affordable option to have cameras to go along with the remotes?

not only would I like to have camera surveilance for when im not home, but id also like to be able to watch a few small t.v.'s and manually activate some props while sitting in the kitchen.

I looked around and the closest thing I saw was a camera option for 500.00, there would allmost have to be a cheaper solution to go along


----------



## Richie

Hellspawn said:


> Any of you who are using x10 right now, know if there is an affordable option to have cameras to go along with the remotes?


I use a 2.4 GHz wireless camera for my haunt connected to my TV. I normally purchase them at Heartland America. The one in this link is black and white, and infrared, which is the way to go.

http://www.heartlandamerica.com/bro...56C0-9DE3-402E-9407-CFD133E0522B&BC=S&DL=SEH8

If you want good reception, always purchase 2.4 Ghz and NOT the 900 GHz version of wireless. This year I'm retiring my wireless camera and getting an infrared version, but a more powerful version than the one in the above link.


----------



## Richie

BobC said:


> Yeah I think I am going to order the X10. So if I have a light and my pneumatic plugged into one of the modules it will trigger both at the same time? :jol:


Yes, but you want to have a power strip plugged into the X10 module and everything you want to activate together plugged into the power strip It'll do exactly what you want at that point.


----------



## BobC

Thank you all for your help. I just ordered the 3 piece starter kit (16 button key pad,one lamp module and the tranceiver) on ebay along with 3 additional lamp modules. I wound up paying around $46.00 with shipping. The add says my tranceiver can work as a module also so I guess Ill be able to work up to 5 props this year. Woo hoo! Thanks again all I really appreciate your help. :jol:


----------



## Richie

BobC said:


> The add says my tranceiver can work as a module also so I guess Ill be able to work up to 5 props this year.


Yep, that's correct.


----------



## BobC

*x10 Problem Help!!*

Hey all I hooked up my x10 modules lastnight and for some reason my props are not activating like they should. Its as if the signal isn't getting to the props. I have the mini transceiver hooked up inside my house and three props outside with lamp modules everything should be hooked up correctly. is there anyway to make the signal stronger? Im in a rut here a week away from halloween..lol Thanks all. :jol:


----------



## Hauntmore

Try plugging the transceiver module into the same outlet as the props are.


----------



## Richie

Bob,

If the transceiver module (one with antenna) is inside, and the receiver modules outside, you could have a problem triggering especially if you are outside trying to trigger them. The large white remote control is more powerful than the little key-bob type remotes. 

My solution to exactly what you are trying to do was to get an extension cord from an outlet in the garage or in the house that is long enough to allow the transceiver to sit inside on a window sill that is closest to your haunt. Believe me, nobody will see it even with the antenna extended and you'll trigger every time. Again, the small remotes have less range than the larger white colored remote keypads.


----------



## BobC

*x10 Problem Help!!*

Thanks Ill try that tomorrow and let you know how it goes. :jol:


----------



## Abunai

*My first year too*

This is my first year using pneumatics too. I've had several "learning experiences" and have yet to have my prop work correctly on a night with a crowd.

I've tested it successfully several times in the shop, but something always comes up on show night. (I have an Alien (H.R. Gieger style) that should stand up when spectators approach his area.)

I initially purchased a motion sensor replacement (for motion sensor lighting) from Walmart for $10, bought a 12 foot extention cord for less than $2, and wired it up so that when the sensor triggers, it applies power to the output. It works great, except I forgot the fact that my haunted maze is outside, and most of the interior walls are plastic sheeting that move alot when there is any wind whatsoever. The walls would trigger the sensor too often. I ended up digging a remote control power module from my Christmas decorations box. Only one item at a time, but that's all I need.

This prop is gonna work tonight, darnit!


----------



## harryhood

*simple automation*

Jim at Haunt Master Products makes some very simple, straightforward sensor and timer combos that are built amazingly durable and reliable. A little late for this year, but he makes truly great stuff. Best value in the business too.

www.hauntmasterproducts.com

Also, Frightprops.com makes some amazing controllers as well. You'll need to buy a sensor separately ( sold there too ), but these controllers allow you to record your props electrical distribution in sequential order for more complex or scene style setups. Run's audio too so you can easily align your scares with the flow of your audio. These are really impressive products.

I'm using one of their mini booboxes this year to control our doll room. Basically, you enter a little girl's room with the walls covered in distressed, mutilated dolls. She hits her "light switch" ( radio shack momentary switch, $2 ), which triggers the lights and the audio track. The lights flicker and cut out with the sound of an electrical surge. Candle lights come on, and a clock spins backwards rapidly. A scream wails, and this exorcist-like girl drops from the ceiling about 3 feet.

All I did was run the solenoid, strobe, motor and lights into this box and pressed the buttons for each one in the order I wanted, recorded it and was done. A really cool product.


----------



## Liam

You might also consider EFX-TEK's prop controllers and accessories. I kno that "programming" is pretty intimidating for a lot of people, but once you figure out what you're doing it's simple. It takes me literally minutes to program my props each year, and they do exactly what I want them to do every time. Plus the support that the guys give you on the forums is unbeatable. They will have you programming your props like a pro in no time.

No, I'm not getting a kick-back, and am not at all associated with EFX-TEK. I'm just a VERY satisfied customer.


----------



## Kammo

Just throwing in my 2 cents...
This is what I use every year... I have 2 of them and this way I can control 8 pneumatic props and 8 lights so they go when I want them to.. I like useing these so when the little'ens come through I dont scare them too bad.. But its open season on the teens and adults :devil:

http://www.pssl.com/Elation-SC8-Lighting-Control-System


----------



## DarkLore

Liam said:


> You might also consider EFX-TEK's prop controllers and accessories. I kno that "programming" is pretty intimidating for a lot of people, but once you figure out what you're doing it's simple. It takes me literally minutes to program my props each year, and they do exactly what I want them to do every time. Plus the support that the guys give you on the forums is unbeatable. They will have you programming your props like a pro in no time.
> 
> No, I'm not getting a kick-back, and am not at all associated with EFX-TEK. I'm just a VERY satisfied customer.


_Note - the only way they support you is on their forums. I've been less than thrilled._


----------



## hpropman

I have some information on my website on how to use X10 with the eagle eye motion sensor (look under the motion detection methods in the prop how-to section) if you replace the motion sensor with one of the controller modules it works the same way. The link is below in my signature.


----------



## joshua17ss2

http://cgi.ebay.com/12-CH-Channel-W...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50

I used smaller version of this for starting light shows, its pretty simple, 12 relays 12 buttons.

i have found them for almost nothing on ebay.


----------



## redg8r

I'm a big x10 fan, but slowly outgrowing it.

A couple tips for those having problems or planning to use x10:

The signal sent thru the house wiring only runs thru one 110 volt "leg" of your circuit panel.
A solution is to add a signal coupler, available thru x10. it can be wired at the circuit panel or buy the one I dad that can be plugged into your clothes dryer socket.

If you are making long runs (over 3000 sq ft.) look to purchase a signal amplifier.

For outdoor water/rain issues, I bought a few clear plastic "shoebox" type containers from walmart, cut or drill holes large enough to pass the wiring thru and close the container. not 100% waterproof, but will protect the modules during rain and morning dew.

hope it helps.


----------

